# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  FUT w/ Dr. Ron Shapiro

## Janna

Hi,

This patient had his first session in 2003 and then another in 2005 for total of 4418 fu's/9573 hairs. 

We separate our grafts into four piles for each individual size grafts.  Our blades are then custom cut to fit the corresponding size graft so that the incisions are proper size.  Generally, the follicular units are grouped in either 1, 2, 3, or 4 hairs.  We keep the intact fu's as they occur in nature as much as possible.  

Our average session sizes are 2500-3500 grafts in one session.  We've gone higher if patient's donor characteristics meets our criteria and their hairloss is significant enough to make it appropriate.  

2003 session:                             

1's - 361                                        

2's- 1221

3's - 667

4's - 91  --------Total 2340gr/5168 hairs

2005 session:

1's - 469                                      

2's- 1111

3's - 362

4's - 42 

Double's 92  --------------Total 2076gr/4405 hairs

----------


## PayDay

> Hi,
> 
> This patient had his first session in 2003 and then another in 2005 for total of 4418 fu's/9573 hairs. 
> 
> We separate our grafts into four piles for each individual size grafts.  Our blades are then custom cut to fit the corresponding size graft so that the incisions are proper size.  Generally, the follicular units are grouped in either 1, 2, 3, or 4 hairs.  We keep the intact fu's as they occur in nature as much as possible.  
> 
> Our average session sizes are 2500-3500 grafts in one session.  We've gone higher if patient's donor characteristics meets our criteria and their hairloss is significant enough to make it appropriate.  
> 
> 2003 session:                             
> ...


 
WOW! That's amazing! Do people really care about how many 1 hair grafts etc. were used in a  hair transplant? I think this result speaks for itself. When I purchase a Sony television I'm not concerned about how it was put together, I buy it because it has a great picture. :Smile: 

I'm very impressed. This give me a lot of hope.

----------


## Laserhead

> WOW! That's amazing! Do people really care about how many 1 hair grafts etc. were used in a  hair transplant? I think this result speaks for itself. When I purchase a Sony television I'm not concerned about how it was put together, I buy it because it has a great picture.
> 
> I'm very impressed. This give me a lot of hope.


 I second that, who cares about the details of the surgery? I just want to see the outcome. This guy must be very happy with his hair. I know I would be.

----------


## SpencerKobren

Hi Janna,

Thanks for posting this case. This patient must be thrilled! More hair loss sufferers need to know what can be accomplished if they are the right candidate for surgical hair restoration. This type of work is truly life changing!

----------


## bigmac

Great result Janna.
Very natural looking,no one would ever know he had a hair transplant.
Nice clear pictures.
Thanks bm.

----------


## Spex

Great work as always! :Cool:

----------


## Janna

Thanks guys for the comments. 

I would say  half the patients researching like getting as much surgery details as possible while the other half aren't bothered about it. When you start seeing results from many clinics, you'll like getting details.

----------


## Laserhead

> Thanks guys for the comments. 
> 
> I would say  half the patients researching like getting as much surgery details as possible while the other half aren't bothered about it. When you start seeing results from many clinics, you'll like getting details.


 Put me in the category of who gives a you know what :Smile:  I just want to like what I see in the mirror.

----------


## NateDog

This is somewhat an older thread but also one must put things into context

It appears you get great results if you have a bit of native hair left. My concern and always has been is we are all different with different donors and densities and hair texture contrast

For alot of younger guys its very hard to determine what will happen in the future and I wonder how many have great results now but in ten years if they progress through the norwood scale how many will be greatly scarred (mentally aswell as physically) from this procedure. Therefore expectation is paramount based on the individual and his or her genetic history

I know this was posted showing what is possible but I do also think alot of guys with great insecurities go into surgery without true realisations that they do not have this guys hair or family history of not being over a NW4 (assumption). Everyone therefore needs to go in for a personal consult and to see real life results based on their types of hair type if possible. I am of Chinese origin so looking at Jotronic is hardly a good comparrison for me for what is possible.

If you have hair that you manage to hold onto for a long time and a norwood 4 then transplants can get you great results. If you keep progressing even on medication after your transplant you could be in a whole lot of trouble... I know the importance to preserve donor for later procedures but if you go into the high norwood scales there will not be enough donor (unless you have huge density) to cover your balding crown and what not... And remembering that even though you had 6000 donor left over time as we age this naturally can deplete so you may have 6000 when you are 30 but when you hit 40 you might have 5000 left

I am not trying to be a downer I am trying to put things into real perspective here and I do not believe alot of younger patients fully understand worse case scenarios... How many times have I heard people say they are pinning their hopes on Histogen.... Dangerous

If I progress to a norwood 6 I do not have 10k in grafts to spread over my head  :Frown:  that is a huge issue

----------


## tdhair

what a change!  i think people tend to over emphasize the use of single hair grafts - this is always critical in creating the hairline edge but keeping the two's and three's in tact is important in optimizing yield and it can really lend itself to density which is on display in the case..nice presentation Janna*

----------


## swingline747

> Hi,
> 
> This patient had his first session in 2003 and then another in 2005 for total of 4418 fu's/9573 hairs. 
> 
> We separate our grafts into four piles for each individual size grafts.  Our blades are then custom cut to fit the corresponding size graft so that the incisions are proper size.  Generally, the follicular units are grouped in either 1, 2, 3, or 4 hairs.  We keep the intact fu's as they occur in nature as much as possible.  
> 
> Our average session sizes are 2500-3500 grafts in one session.  We've gone higher if patient's donor characteristics meets our criteria and their hairloss is significant enough to make it appropriate.  
> 
> 2003 session:                             
> ...


 Hi I am currently looking into transplants since MINoX does not work and fin gave Me awful sides (still suffering like 4 months off). This is about where my hair is and his results are amazing but can I 
1) ask his costs for this as I am not independently wealthy
2) ask what the chances of his hair further receding around the transplants
3) was any body to scalp
4) will this max out his donor hair for future recession
5) his age as I'm 33 now

I am sorry if you have answered these previously but I have talked to about 3 surgeons and I am not impressed with their before and after pics and honestly feel most would say anything to get my money

thanks

----------

